# Control module



## Hernan2531 (Oct 2, 2021)

I need help with my 2013 chevy cruze ltz


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

The first place I would check is the ECM connectors. Take them off, then clean and inspect.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Hernan2531 said:


> I need help with my 2013 chevy cruze ltz
> View attachment 294441


Welcome Aboard!

Can you add a bit more background for those of us who do not understand the issue as presented?

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Hernan2531 (Oct 2, 2021)

Johnny B said:


> The first place I would check is the ECM connectors. Take them off, then clean and inspect.
> View attachment 294442


Thanks for you help i am new on this forum i already inspect it and check everything but everithing see ok nothing wrong with it a friend told me that maybe is the engine computer or the body control module 😔


----------



## Hernan2531 (Oct 2, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> Can you add a bit more background for those of us who do not understand the issue as presented?
> 
> Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


Yes hello i am new on this forum i have a problem with my 2013 cruze when i push the ignition button it doesn't star nothing it looks thats everithing of my electronic sustem died or need to program again i am trying to lock my doors with my key and nothing 😔


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Hernan2531 said:


> Yes hello i am new on this forum i have a problem with my 2013 cruze when i push the ignition button it doesn't star nothing it looks thats everithing of my electronic sustem died or need to program again i am trying to lock my doors with my key and nothing 😔


This will eliminate the easy stuff.

Do the lights work? Is the battery fully charged? Have you changed out the negative battery cable? Have you done any modifications to the wiring system at all? Is the MIL lit?


----------



## Hernan2531 (Oct 2, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> This will eliminate the easy stuff.
> 
> Do the lights work? Is the battery fully charged? Have you changed out the negative battery cable? Have you done any modifications to the wiring system at all? Is the MIL lit?


Yes i replace the battery and the negative cable with the sensor and nothing the car does not read the key it looks like dead


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Hernan2531 said:


> Yes i replace the battery and the negative cable with the sensor and nothing the car does not read the key it looks like dead


What sensor?

Have you done any modifications to the wiring system at all? Is the MIL lit?


----------



## Hernan2531 (Oct 2, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> What sensor?
> 
> Have you done any modifications to the wiring system at all? Is the MIL lit?


No nothing one night when I got home and turned off the car the next day the car did not want to start and I put the obd2 to see that it came out and I got that error B1325 and B1330


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Hernan2531 said:


> No nothing one night when I got home and turned off the car the next day the car did not want to start and I put the obd2 to see that it came out and I got that error B1325 and B1330


B1325 CHEVROLET code possible causes 

Faulty Control Module 
Power Control Module Power harness is open or shorted 
Control Module Power circuit poor electrical connection
Read more: B1325 Chevrolet Code - Control Module Power Circuit Low/High Voltage 

*What causes the B1330 code?*

Malfunctioning passenger door ajar switch
Passenger door latch is jammed
Passenger door latch is defective
Passenger door ajar circuit is short to ground
Door ajar Warning Light dimmer is not properly adjusted
Damaged electrical components in the door ajar system
Read more at: https://www.autoblog.com/2016/09/07/b1330-obd-ii-trouble-code-passenger-door-ajar-circuit-short-to/


----------

